
European superstate to be unveiled: EU nations 'to be morphed into one' - wsc981
http://www.express.co.uk/news/politics/683739/EU-referendum-German-French-European-superstate-Brexit
======
dalke
Isn't The Express that has headline after headline about the masses of
migrants invading the UK?

Ahh, yes, it is - here's a montage of their covers:
[http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2016/06/the-
unsp...](http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2016/06/the-unspeakable-
truth.html) ("source, twitter, @kwr66").

It's nice when a newspaper wears its heart on its sleeve like that. But should
I think of it as anything more than anti-EU agitprop?

